# Io posso dire la mia sugli uomini



## Old belledejour (14 Novembre 2008)

*Io Posso Dire La Mia Sugli Uomini* - F. Mannoia - Autore: L. Ligabue


Qualche giorno è molto meglio
qualche giorno non mi sbaglio
vedo chiaramente quel che c'è
le colline, le vetrine
la mia stanza da imbiancare
questa faccia che va bene già com'è
guardo in faccia il sole
fino a lacrimare
fino a che si vedrà
chi per primo abbassa gli occhi.

Le mie amiche sono amare
se si parla un po' d'amore
tanto ognuna sa comunque
quel che sa.

Io posso dire la mia sugli uomini
qualcuno l'ho conosciuto
qualcuno mi è solo sembrato
qualcuno l'ho proprio sbagliato
e qualcuno lo sbaglierò
ma posso dire la mia sugli uomini
davanti a una tazza di latte
con una coperta di troppo
appena finisce la notte
qualcosa mi inventerò.

Qualche giorno è proprio meglio
ogni minimo dettaglio
sento chiaremnte quel che c'è
le risate, le sirene,
le sorprese di un aprile
questo cuore che va bene già com'è
e profumi e odori
sono un po' più veri
fino a che si vedrà
chi per primo abbassa il cuore.

Le mie amiche sanno stare
dalla parte dell'amore
tanto ognuna sa comunque
quel che sa.

Io posso dire la mia sugli uomini
qualcuno l'ho conosciuto
qualcuno mi è solo sembrato
qualcuno l'ho proprio sbagliato
e qualcuno lo sbaglierò
ma posso dire la mia sugli uomini
la tazza di latte che scotta
e quella coperta di troppo
appena finisce la notte
qualcosa mi inventerò.

Qualche giorno è sempre meglio
guardo avanti e non mi sbaglio
so precisamente cosa c'è per me..

E posso dire la mia sugli uomini
qualcuno l'ho conosciuto
qualcuno mi è solo sembrato
qualcuno l'ho proprio sbagliato
e qualcuno lo sbaglierò
ma posso dire la mia sugli uomini
davanti a una tazza di latte
con una coperta di troppo
appena finisce la notte
qualcosa mi inventerò.


La trovo bellissima e voleva condividerla con voi donne, tutte.​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2008)

Bella!


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Novembre 2008)

*anche io posso dire la mia?*

mi hanno rotto.


----------



## Old geisha (14 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi hanno rotto.


----------



## Old Confù (14 Novembre 2008)

Io quello che penso degli uomini, ce l'ho scritto nella firma!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2008)

*Gli uomini*

*Mia Martini*

Sono stata anch'io bambina
Di mio padre innamorata
Per lui sbaglio sempre e sono
La sua figlia sgangherata
Ho provato a conquistarlo
E non ci sono mai riuscita
E lottato per cambiarlo
Ci vorrebbe un'altra vita.
La pazienza delle donne incomincia a quell'età
Quando nascono in famiglia quelle mezze ostilità
E ti perdi dentro a un cinema
A sognare di andar via
Con il primo che ti capita e ti dice una bugia.
Gli uomini non cambiano
Prima parlano d'amore e poi ti lasciano da sola
Gli uomini ti cambiano
E tu piangi mille notti di perché
Invece, gli uomini ti uccidono
E con gli amici vanno a ridere di te.
Piansi anch'io la prima volta
Stretta a un angolo e sconfitta
Lui faceva e non capiva
Perché stavo ferma e zitta
Ma ho scoperto con il tempo
E diventando un po' più dura
Che se l'uomo in gruppo è più cattivo
Quando è solo ha più paura.
Gli uomini non cambiano
Fanno i soldi per comprarti
E poi ti vendono
La notte, gli uomini non tornano
E ti danno tutto quello che non vuoi
Ma perché gli uomini che nascono
Sono figli delle donne
Ma non sono come noi
Amore gli uomini che cambiano
Sono quasi un ideale che non c'è
Sono quelli innamorati come te.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=g1nrmqM0XWY


----------



## Old sperella (14 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Gli uomini*
> 
> *Mia Martini*
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=g1nrmqM0XWY


Quanto è vera


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi hanno rotto.


pure a me..
le donne che si lamentano sono sempre quelle che poi non possono farne a meno..
prendersi per quel che si è senza rompere tanto i coglioni sarebbe la soluzione.


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Gli uomini*
> 
> *Mia Martini*


L'ascolto sempre.. è meravigliosa.


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Novembre 2008)

Liga è un mito.
"Le donne lo sanno" è molto vera.


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Novembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Liga è un mito.
> "Le donne lo sanno" è molto vera.



Io amo sia Ligabue e sia Vasco. Li amo in modo diverso però. A Ligabue devo davvero tanto, se c'è una persona che mi ha sempre rimessa in piedi, è lui. Quanto vorrei conoscerlo..


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io amo sia Ligabue e sia Vasco. Li amo in modo diverso però. A Ligabue devo davvero tanto, se c'è una persona che mi ha sempre rimessa in piedi, è lui. Quanto vorrei conoscerlo..


 
Vale la stessa cosa per me...


----------



## MK (17 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io amo sia Ligabue e sia Vasco. Li amo in modo diverso però. A Ligabue devo davvero tanto, se c'è una persona che mi ha sempre rimessa in piedi, è lui. Quanto vorrei conoscerlo..


Entrambi fanno parte del mio passato. Il Vasco dei tempi andati rappresenta sogni di libertà che restano ma cambiano con l'esperienza e l'età. Liga è una questione affettiva. Legata al passato pure quella.


----------



## Old ASTRA (17 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io amo sia Ligabue e sia Vasco. Li amo in modo diverso però. A Ligabue devo davvero tanto, se c'è una persona che mi ha sempre rimessa in piedi, è lui. Quanto vorrei conoscerlo..





Giusy ha detto:


> Vale la stessa cosa per me...


 
Mi unisco anche io, hanno sempre le parole giuste  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il primato però è di Vasco, sempre e comunque!


----------



## ranatan (17 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pure a me..
> le donne che si lamentano sono sempre quelle che poi non possono farne a meno..
> prendersi per quel che si è senza rompere tanto i coglioni sarebbe la soluzione.


Sottoscrivo in pieno!


----------

